
Ask HN: From which date on do you have to add (2018) to the title? - lainon
This is a very important question.
======
snazz
Usually the tag is only absolutely necessary when you’re re-posting something
that’s already on HN and feel that enough time has passed that the link merits
another discussion. If it’s from 2018 but it’s never been posted before, it
doesn’t really matter.

------
SuperNinKenDo
01/01/2019

------
joefarish
Anecdotally, most posts on HN refer to content created in the last ~ 2 weeks.

I would expect to start seeing people add (2018) once we hit February.

